# Teslacigs Poker 218W TC Box Mod



## 3avape (2/1/19)

*Product introduction*
The Tesla Poker Mod, powered by dual 18650 batteries with 218W max output, is a powerful and durable TC Box Mod with an Ace of Hearts playing card design. There are different working Modes, including Variable Wattage (KA), Temperature Control (Ni 200, SS316, Ti), TCR, Taste and Memory Modes. Plus the waterproof, dust proof and shock proof features, the Tesla Poker 218 will be very safe and convenient for an outdoor vaping.



*Parameters:*
Size: 54.5x 26x 88mm
Material: Zinc alloy
510 thread connection
Max output voltage: 7.5V
Max output current: 50A
USB charging: 5V/ 1.5A
Memory mode: M1/ M2/ M3
Taste mode: Norm/ Soft/ Hard/ User
Resistance range: KA Mode/ 0.1-3.0ohm;
TC & TCR mode/ 0.05- 1.0ohm
Temperature range: 100- 300℃/ 200- 600℉
Output wattage: 7- 218W (in 0.5W increments)
Powered by dual 18650 batteries (Not included)
Output mode: KA/ TC-SS316/ TC-NI200/ TC-TI/ TCR Mode



*Features:*
-Constructed of advanced zinc alloy
-Unique Ace of Hearts playing card design
-Dual 18650 cells with 218W max output
-Waterproof, dust proof and shock proof durable Mod
-Various Modes offer you different vaping experience



*Package includes:*
1x Tesla Poker 218 Mod
1x USB Cable
1x User Manual

Reactions: Like 1


----------

